# Giggling Maine Coon kitten



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

This baby was born a year ago and founf a wonderful home togather with her little brother, but I like this picture very much as it looks like she's giggling like any normal female!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

And another one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Just one more :arent he charming?!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Kittens


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

If any picture can make me go "awwwwwww" then these are them!!! Such lovely pics.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

hehe wonder what tickeled them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Jenny Olley said:


> Beautiful Kittens


Thanks Jenny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

It was a very hard task - to make them lough and to keep camera ready!



Debbie said:


> If any picture can make me go "awwwwwww" then these are them!!! Such lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Me of course.....You have not seen me in the morning before having a pint of strong COFFEE!



denise lang said:


> hehe wonder what tickeled them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe funny


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww cute pics, since seeing your baby on here I've been tempted by maine coons, they are adorable!

Just need a win on the lotto!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they are beautiful the little girl is adorable


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your cats and kittens are beautiful Elena, and you take very good pictures to,


----------

